# Bequemster Weg zu einem deutschen Open Office?

## Tim77

Hallo,

eigentlich sagt die Überschrift ja schon alles   :Smile:   Ich möchte Open Office 1.1 installieren, vollständig auf deutsch. Wenn's geht eine kompilierte Version, zur Not tut's aber auch 'ne vorkompilierte.

OO soll danach ganz normal über Portage im gegebenen Fall upgedated (welch eine Kreation...) werden können. Ich möchte also eine Friemel-Arbeit mit 10 Workarounds vermeiden und alles ganz sauber installiert haben. Geht das mittlerweile? In allen Threads, die ich bisher zu diesem Thema durchgelesen habe, werden verschiedene Probleme beschrieben.

Gruß,

Tim

----------

## ian!

```
LANGUAGE="49" emerge openoffice
```

Viel Spaß!  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

Viel einfacher, schneller und deutlich problemloser geht es mit openoffice-bin-de; das kompilieren wird mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von locker 50% abbrechen.

Tobias

----------

## Tim77

Ähem... Genau das mein ich. Das "offizielle" Open-Office Ebuild ist also nicht zu empfehlen? Und das bin-de ist nicht im offiziellen Portage drin. Also gibt's keine "saubere" Lösung..?

----------

## gerry

 *Tim77 wrote:*   

> Also gibt's keine "saubere" Lösung..?

 

http://tobias.scherbaum.info/gentoo/faq/index.php?sid=3405&aktion=artikel&rubrik=009001&id=50&lang=de

die variante aus dem cvs hat bei mir funktioniert und ich bin zufrieden.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Tim77 wrote:*   

> Ähem... Genau das mein ich. Das "offizielle" Open-Office Ebuild ist also nicht zu empfehlen?

 

Es gibt Leute bei denen funktionierts auf Anhieb, es gibt Leute die müssen ein bisschen rumfummeln damit es geht und es gibt Leute bei denen es gar nicht geht. Zu welcher der drei Gruppen du gehörst musst du ausprobieren  :Wink: 

 *Tim77 wrote:*   

>  Und das bin-de ist nicht im offiziellen Portage drin. Also gibt's keine "saubere" Lösung..?

 

Du kannst das ebuild ins PORTDIR_OVERLAY legen und gut ist; ist imho eine saubere Lösung.

Tobias

----------

## Tim77

Dann werd ich jetzt erstmal den "normalen" Weg gehen (LANGUAGE="49" emerge openoffice) und hoffen, dass alles klappt.

Ansonsten komm ich auf Dein Binary zurück. Was wäre denn dann, wenn z.B. Open Office 1.1.1 rauskäme? Würde mein Portage das erkennen?

Wie ist das generell mit einem emerge -u openoffice? Wird erkannt, dass es die deutsche Version ist?

----------

## dertobi123

 *Tim77 wrote:*   

> Ansonsten komm ich auf Dein Binary zurück. Was wäre denn dann, wenn z.B. Open Office 1.1.1 rauskäme? Würde mein Portage das erkennen?

 Wenn das ebuild im Portage ist ja.

 *Tim77 wrote:*   

> Wie ist das generell mit einem emerge -u openoffice? Wird erkannt, dass es die deutsche Version ist?

 Bei einem -u openoffice nicht, es sei denn, du hast LANGUAGE=49 in der /etc/profile oder ~/.profile stehen.

Tobias

----------

## moe

Ich glaube Tim77 meinte das auf dein ebuild bezogen, also Portage würde es nicht erkennen, weil Tobias Ebuild leider noch nicht im offiziellen tree drin ist.

Und emerge -u openoffice würde die offizielle Version aus dem Portage-Tree aktualisieren, da das deutsche von Tobias openoffice-bin-de heisst.

Gruss Maurice

----------

## dertobi123

Gut, hatte ich anders verstanden. Wenns nen neues OpenOffice gibt, gibt's auch ein neues ebuild; sollte also nicht der Hinderungsgrund sein.  :Wink: 

Tobias

----------

## Tim77

Hat sich alles erledigt, denn bei mir hat openoffice anstandslos kompiliert.   :Very Happy: 

----------

